# Cork bark and mites.



## ChamCrazy (Mar 17, 2009)

I bought some nice cork bark the other day that looks like it may have been hanging around the rep shop for a little while, will freezing it overnight kill any potential mites that may be lurking?


----------



## Paul112 (Apr 6, 2007)

Could be worth it if you suspect mites. I'd probably follow that up with some boiling water treatment from the kettle.

Best,
Paul


----------

